# opening a fish store!



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

Not really....I am writing up a paper for school and chose to do a business plan for a fish store. I am trying to find a source for start up costs of a store and possible vendors for the supplies. Would anyone be able to give me some info on the topic? I don't know if this post violates any of the rules of the site, but I guess I'll find out soon enough. Either way, thanks!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

A few people have posted on here to find info on papers for school. I do not see a problem with it.

As to answer your question on start up costs there's a few variables. Most situations would be a person renting commercial space for roughly $150 a square foot. $100 a square foot is a good price.

Then it depends on how big of a store you want to make. I have heard of custom fish rooms costing upwords of $750K Others not so much. Then there's live stock, the first order (depending on what you go with) can range fron $2000 to $100K Dpending how many tanks, how many are salt or reef tanks and so on and so on. What I'm getting at is there a million variables. Decide what you want to do first then we might be able to help. I am a carpenter so costs of starting from scratch ie building a new building to suit your needs is something I may be able to help you with


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea that all makes sense. I guess I just wanted to see if it was alright to make the post before getting too in depth with the discussion.

First I was trying to decide on the location for 'my store'. I decided upon a township which is known to be home to some more wealthy folks as people in Michigan don't neccisarily have the disposable income to spend on fish. I was looking into actual store fronts which were for lease, but its hard to get information when people know I'm not actually interested in making the purchase.

Next, I need to gather information on equipment and what not. The stores for lease in the area I am looking are generally 1,000 sq feet which I figured to be enough room for a fish store. Is that an accurate assumption?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Depends on how big you want it to be  My basement is 700 square feet and I don't think it's big enough!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> Depends on how big you want it to be  My basement is 700 square feet and I don't think it's big enough!


Well, 700 square feet would look kinda puny when its got a 1500 gallon tank taking up all the room now wouldn't it


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

along with all the rest of the tanks he has going aswel lol.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

FishGuy, do you have a problem if I cite you as a source? Need to provide teach with a list of sources soon! If not no biggy.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

No problem, but use Jonathan Strazinsky from Monster Fish Rescue as your official source.


----------



## nautics (Oct 9, 2009)

the detai of the ubication is important too, think about a rent for that.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

Well...now I have my cost for renting a building...now how about supplies? Where would I look to find costs for tanks, filters and all that good stuff?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

You would get supplies from a wholesaler, most companies that manufacture such things offer large bulk discounts. Furthermore there are also companies that specialize in setting up the display tanks in large offices, private homes of the very rich, and in stores. You could use either to check the price. What grade are you in? There is actually a lot of industry data available for this kind of information through the US Census Bureau under the NAICS but if you are in high school that level of detail is probably well beyond the scope of what you would be expected to present.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

college baby!...just put off my english courses so I'm trying to finish em up!
thanks for the input.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My suggestion would be to go with a blower for air supply and use sponge filters. Check out Jehmco, that's where I get my stuff for my fish room...


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

ya, I noticed while doing some research, which mainly consisted of going to all the fish stores around my area and looking at awesome fish, that they mostly all used sponge filters. Makes sense as they are very efficient and just creates a nice chunk of wonderful bacteria. The blower makes a lot of sense too. Once again thanks for the help!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You can also buy food in bulk too feed the fish room fish...


----------



## steveh28 (Feb 2, 2003)

I assume you are talking about setting up an independent local fish store, and not a franchise of a larger chain. Most fish stores like this have a main wholesaler for all their supplies, including the tanks they use to sell from/displays. Generally, there is not much markup on tanks, so look at retail prices and take off maybe 20% to get the cost of the tanks you would use to sell out of and have tanks to sell in the store.

As far as food to feed, most of the manufactures will send the store free food to use kind of like and advertisement.


----------

